# Pleco Caves



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I made these pleco caves out of bathroom tiles and aquarium safe silicone.

The dimensions are 1"H x 1.5"W x 6"L.


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

prostar! never seen anything better


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

nice 
r u willing to sell any?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but Im keeping these ones.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just letting you know that ceramic tiles sometimes....somtimes...have lead in them. Depending on where they were made of course.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I was going to make them out of slate or marble...the same way you did.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They are better if you don't silicone the lids on so you can get stuck fish or fry out of them.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

ya I was thinking about that, but the tank that they are in I didnt want to risk the lids coming off. I dont have a dedicated tank for it, the caves are in a community aquarium.

Thanks for the tip. About the lead hopefully these tiles were not made around/with lead.


----------

